# Adding LED DRL



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

I recently traded in my '06 A3 for a '10 CC Sport. I want to add some universal LED drl, but I don't know how to tap into the parking lights. Does anyone know the easiest way to tap into the parking lights? Secondly, is there anyone in the Washington DC area have a VAG and wouldn't mind helping a fellow V-dub owner change the drl to the parking lights?


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

dcdubbin202 said:


> I'm in the DC metro with VAG-COM.


Sweet! I just need to hook these things up,


----------



## Rh3017 (Sep 8, 2003)

where are you putting them? ive thought of doing this too... where are you buying the led's from? can you post some pics of your work.


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

Just a thought... What if you Vag the DRS completley off... 
Install the LED strips, run the wire to the battery and then to the fuse box which is conviniently under the hood. Find the fuse that only activates when the car is on... and everytime you turn on the car, the LED DRLs will come on.... Good luck and cant wait to see it...:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

Here... This is for a B6 Passat but the principal should be the same...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5003947-LED-strip-DIY


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks guys for all your help. Once I get everything in order the lights will go on and pics will posted.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

*Not So Bright*

Those don't look very bright to be used during very bright day light conditions.


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

mdtony said:


> Just a thought... What if you Vag the DRS completley off...
> Install the LED strips, run the wire to the battery and then to the fuse box which is conviniently under the hood. Find the fuse that only activates when the car is on... and everytime you turn on the car, the LED DRLs will come on.... Good luck and cant wait to see it...:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


How do you completely turn off the DRL on the CC?


----------



## mdtony (Mar 3, 2008)

You turn DRLs off with a VAG com... a local member did it for me...
:thumbup:


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

Well I got my DRL turned off and cut openings in the foglight grills. I popped in the LEDs and ran the wires and well I just don't like the way it looks. Now I need to find new foglight grills. Anyone know where I can find those. All is not lost I did make a new friend who has a VAG-COM. I have a new DRL project now.


----------



## Alec621 (Dec 28, 2009)

Jazfreek said:


> Well I got my DRL turned off and cut openings in the foglight grills. I popped in the LEDs and ran the wires and well I just don't like the way it looks. Now I need to find new foglight grills. Anyone know where I can find those. All is not lost I did make a new friend who has a VAG-COM. I have a new DRL project now.


I was going to do the same thing but Im not sure how Im going to fix it when I turn my car back in.. If you find somewhere which sells the grill could you let me know? or post a picture of ours and maybe I could buy them from you


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

*HELP!*

Ok I found a place that sells the grills and ordered them. The two grills came to just under $100. I also found that on the CC you can change your drls from the headlights to the fog lights. I got everything wired up in my fogs and the grills come in tomorrow... Now all I need is to find a fellow VW owner with a Vag-com that would be willing to help. Once I get that out of the way, I will post pictures or a video.


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

Ok my project is rolling on. I picked up a pair of clear turn signals and wanted to run some LEDs. Can anyone tell me how to take apart the turn signals?


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Jazfreek said:


> Ok I found a place that sells the grills and ordered them. The two grills came to just under $100. I also found that on the CC you can change your drls from the headlights to the fog lights. I got everything wired up in my fogs and the grills come in tomorrow... Now all I need is to find a fellow VW owner with a Vag-com that would be willing to help. Once I get that out of the way, I will post pictures or a video.


 What was the trick to run the fogs as DRL's. i turned my DRL"S off but would love them to be the fog lights.


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

It turns out that the fog lights that are referred to on a Vag-com are the parking lights and not the fogs.


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

Finally got outside and finished up my project.


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

Here's a quick pic from my phone!










Now I just need to find someone with a Vag-com in the area that would be willing to switch these over to the parking lights. I'm willing to pay or spring for beer or feed you or even help you with your own DRL project.


----------



## kevin881 (Oct 8, 2010)

Cool. Can we see a shot from the front end? Both at once?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey jazz can you give us an idea on cost and a diy?


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

Here's a not so great picture of both lights.










Everything was purchased from eBay for around $160 (LEDs, housing and clear turns). The lights were simple to make. The hardest part is cutting open the clear turns. Once I got them open I took everything out and used two-sided tape to tape everything into place. Wired everything up and used an error code canceler from Auto Zone so I wouldn't throw any codes.


----------



## Rh3017 (Sep 8, 2003)

can you put up a link for the led's you used? there's a huge variety of led's so id like to see what the ones you used look like. 

i really like what you did... it almost looks stock great job!!!


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

Here you go!

http://cgi.ebay.com/20x-10mm-White-...ultDomain_0&hash=item255ed021fc#ht_1727wt_922


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

so what's with the blinker part of the turn signal then? How did you do that part?


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

I got six amber light strips like these http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2x24...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories
taped them together and wired them up. I also attached an error code canceler. I wired the lights to the relay that came with the clear turns.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

I'd be willing to buy these if u would make me a set.


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

You wouldn't happen to have a Vag-com?


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

Looks good. Do you have a diagram of where you ran the wires. Also where did you order the grills from?


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

No diagrams. No special grills. The lights are hooked up to a fuse and a ground so far. Tomorrow I'll hook them up to the parking lights.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Jazfreek said:


> No diagrams. No special grills. The lights are hooked up to a fuse and a ground so far. Tomorrow I'll hook them up to the parking lights.


tomorrow if you can get a few shots on how to hook everything up. I think that's what everyone is wanting to see is where and how things are wired. especially the inside/back of the housing for the lights themselves.


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

Post pix after everything is done.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

How visible is the blinker in the daylight? It looks like the White LEDs greatly over power the amber ones to the point where they are almost non existent. Need to set them up like Audis and turn the DRL lights off on the side when the blinker is activated. It can be done if you tap into the right lights and use the vagcom.


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

Veedubin02 where did you get your coding done? Do you know someone with a vag-com? A guy in this area has one, but he wants to charge $50 to $100 just to switch the drls to the parking lights.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

I have one actually and can help you out. I'll tell you what I did to make the above video too. I think it would help with being able to see the blinker. I may be around this weekend to help if you want to meet up someone, even better if you don't mind coming out my way. Let me know.


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

I have no problem coming out to Ashburn. I mean heck I got my car at Lindsey. I hang out in that area all the time.


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

The arrow points to the power wire (gray and red) for the parking lights. The driver's side parking lights are powered by a gray and black wire. I used a harness to run the LEDs and tapped into the power strip in the fuse box (second picture).










Here's a night time shot once we finished. The DRLs are bright enough to cast light on the ground.










My friend has a Vag-com, but his hasn't been updated and only goes to 2007. So I still need to switch everything. Right now the lights come on with the parking lights, so if I lock the doors they blink or if the headlights come on at night when I unlock the doors they light up as well.


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

This is very helpful. Was going to try something like this over the winter.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Jazfreek said:


> My friend has a Vag-com, but his hasn't been updated and only goes to 2007. So I still need to switch everything. Right now the lights come on with the parking lights, so if I lock the doors they blink or if the headlights come on at night when I unlock the doors they light up as well.


Ill be around Sunday if you want to come by, shoot me a PM. Have you done any VagCom work at all yet? The parking lights don't blink when the doors are locked or unlocked only the blinkers do. It almost sounds like where you linked into on the battery is power for all the lights not just the parking lights so they are working with more than one light setup.


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

Typo on my part. The blinkers blink properly and white LEDs light up with the headlights at night when you unlock the doors. Everything is working just fine. Thanks for the help. I'm getting the coding done this afternoon. I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

Coding: 3 lights: 0 

I visited a shop that I frequented when I had my Audi to see if they could switch the drl function to the parking lights. Unsucessfully, it didn't happen. This the third time someone tried to recode the lights, but couldn't figure out how. We didn't see any option to run drls via parking lights. Someone on the forum stated that you have to chose the option to the fog lights. Did that and now the cornering lights stay on. So how do I get the parking lights to power up the lights?


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

Dang man, just sweet!! If you do start manufacturing these I would so buy one off you!


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

Jaz...how many of those whit LED's in your link on ebay did you uses?

Veedub....looks like you used strip lights....care to share where you sourced them?

Thanks


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

*An Update*

I updated my LED DRL on the CC. This time with the help a set of LED fog lights and a Dremel tool I was able to make these over the past week. My Tiguan also makes it's first appearance on the forum. Lol!


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Jazfreek said:


> I updated my LED DRL on the CC. This time with the help a set of LED fog lights and a Dremel tool I was able to make these over the past week. My Tiguan also makes it's first appearance on the forum. Lol!


That looks good! Any shots from head-on?


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

xx4u2nvxx said:


> That looks good! Any shots from head-on?


I'll try to get some before I install my projector headlightS. I might end up taking them out and making some hot turn signals.


----------

